# 2013 West Coast Gathering



## mhlee

I'm trying to gauge interest among members in the West Coast to see how many of you would be interested in attending a West Coast Gathering some time in the next few months in Southern California (Los Angeles area).

If you are interested in attending, please respond in this thread. Thanks.


----------



## unkajonet

Count me in


----------



## El Pescador

I'm in.


----------



## JBroida

i'm game


----------



## azchef

Sure that would be cool, only A 6 hr drive


----------



## mc2442

Will try to actually make this one.


----------



## kalaeb

I may be able to make that happen.


----------



## chuck239

I'm in.

-Chuck


----------



## tk59

If it's at all possible for me, I'll be there. :thumbsup: Thanks for offering up your home, mh.


----------



## Chef Doom

Hell freakin yeah I'm down. Especially if Mr. Lee barbecues. Jon has to bring a Gesshin Hide Yanagiba so I can slice up some brisket. :thumbsup:


----------



## El Pescador

azchef said:


> Sure that would be cool, only A 6 hr drive



Take the train!


----------



## TamanegiKin

I'm down for sure, last year was a lot of fun.


----------



## Brad Gibson

I'd be up for this, depending on the location.


----------



## SlapChop

As long as the timing works out I would be interested


----------



## kinkoz

I like to go, if it's possible for me... will try hard!!! Lol...


----------



## tk59

Chef Doom said:


> Hell freakin yeah I'm down. Especially if Mr. Lee barbecues. Jon has to bring a Gesshin Hide Yanagiba so I can slice up some brisket. :thumbsup:


A nice yanagiba for barbecue?!!! For shame! :soapbox:


----------



## SlapChop

azchef said:


> Sure that would be cool, only A 6 hr drive


If i am able to go we can car pool it out there. If you have a motorcycle we could do a real trip!


----------



## mhlee

tk59 said:


> A nice yanagiba for barbecue?!!! For shame! :soapbox:



+1 

Even assuming I do make brisket (probably won't), I'm not about to let you (Chef Doom) use my Gesshin Hide Yanagiba on brisket. Ribs? Maybe if Jon's there, so he can fix anything if you happen to F*** up my knife. :curse:


----------



## mhlee

BTW - Thanks to everyone for responding. It looks like there's decent interest in this.


----------



## azchef

SlapChop I would car pool with you for sure, It would cut the costs down for both of us, we could ask Don from Tuscon as well


----------



## SlapChop

azchef said:


> SlapChop I would car pool with you for sure, It would cut the costs down for both of us, we could ask Don from Tuscon as well



I am conveniently located in South Tempe, So If Don were on board it would not take him any further out of his way.


----------



## Don Nguyen

I can probably go and carpool with you guys. I will find out for sure soon though.


----------



## mhlee

Since we've gotten some more recent in-the-area members, I figured I'd give this the obligatory bump to see if more people would be interested in coming if we go forward with this.

Thanks.


----------



## TamanegiKin

I think the SD crew should cruise up in a party bus.


----------



## Brad Gibson

TamanegiKin said:


> I think the SD crew should cruise up in a party bus.



im in!


----------



## Burl Source

I was thinking....
Surely someone down there knows how to set up a live streaming video.
I heard that all the people in SoCal are computer gurus.
Sure would make things fun for those of us who can't make the trip.


----------



## Chef Doom

We should contact one of the local studios in Hollywood and see if they would send a small camera crew for a potential pilot reality t.v series. We can name it "L.A. Blade Nuts". Or how about "Hollywood Cut Crew"? Or even "West Coast Sharpening Gurus"? Or even "California Custom Steel"?


----------



## JBroida

lol


----------



## jalanpipes

Do we have a when and where yet? I could be in, if it doesn't conflict with my travel schedule


----------



## mhlee

We have a tentative date and location - *Saturday, August 3, 2013, Gardena, California.* The starting time is TBD, but most likely early afternoon.

I hosted last year's WCG and will again host the WCG this year. I'm planning on firing up the Big Green Egg again, opening up a few bottles of wine, etc.


----------



## jalanpipes

Oh man, I'd love to come. I think I'm going to be in Asia until the 5th or 6th, though. Looking forward to the pictures.


----------



## markenki

Woot! Looks like I might be able to make it! When will we fix that date?


----------



## azchef

How close is that to JKI? I am going to be over that way with my family


----------



## JBroida

close enough that JKI will not be open that day because i will be at the WCG 

Truthfully, about 30-45 minutes (a bit more in heavy traffic)


----------



## Anton

I would like to attend.... I'm in Santa Monica/Venice area 

BTW - In person, I only know Jon at JKI 

Price of admission; a decent bottle of wine?


----------



## mhlee

You're welcome to attend. 

There's no price of admission. It's more like, bring whatever you want to bring.

And, I think we may have met. Did you bring a Sabatier to Jon's store that you were going to work on and asked about using a coarse stone or diamond plate to use to regrind and reprofile the knife with? 



Anton said:


> I would like to attend.... I'm in Santa Monica/Venice area
> 
> BTW - In person, I only know Jon at JKI
> 
> Price of admission; a decent bottle of wine?


----------



## Anton

mhlee said:


> You're welcome to attend.
> 
> There's no price of admission. It's more like, bring whatever you want to bring.
> 
> And, I think we may have met. Did you bring a Sabatier to Jon's store that you were going to work on and asked about using a coarse stone or diamond plate to use to regrind and re-profile the knife with?



Oh hey! That would be me... Nice to put a face to the "avatar"

The Sab project went well, ended up coming back to JKI and ground it down on Jon's belt, then some stone work, working well now. 

Looking forward to the meet


----------



## mhlee

Cool. 

I'm glad the Sab project worked out well and that you got to use Jon's belt grinder. 



Anton said:


> Oh hey! That would be me... Nice to put a face to the "avatar"
> 
> The Sab project went well, ended up coming back to JKI and ground it down on Jon's belt, then some stone work, working well now.
> 
> Looking forward to the meet


----------



## azchef

Ok so what time and where ? My mother graduates from law school that day and I may pull off doing both


----------



## Chef Doom

Marking this baby on my calendar right now. What to bring, hmmmmm. Wine? Brewskies? Though I don't drink wine or beer so my selections would suck. Maybe a desert from a place I know.



JBroida said:


> close enough that JKI will not be open that day because i will be at the WCG
> 
> Truthfully, about 30-45 minutes (a bit more in heavy traffic)



Since this IS L.A. and there is ALWAYS traffic, I would guess an hour or so.


----------



## Don Nguyen

That date is good for me. I'd like to do an AZ carpool if other people are able/interested.


----------



## Brad Gibson

If anyone from SD is planning to go, I'd like to hitch a ride. I will pay for gas!


----------



## tweyland

mhlee said:


> We have a tentative date and location - *Saturday, August 3, 2013, Gardena, California.* The starting time is TBD, but most likely early afternoon.
> 
> I hosted last year's WCG and will again host the WCG this year. I'm planning on firing up the Big Green Egg again, opening up a few bottles of wine, etc.



It was a cool hang last year, I would like to attend again, but unfortunately it's unlikely that I'll have a Saturday off. I look forward to the coverage.

~Tad


----------



## JBroida

hey man... havent seen you in forever... how are things? The eastside is SOOO far away


----------



## Brad Gibson

It sucks that this is on a Saturday. All of the cooks have to work I'm sure.. Sunday seems more reasonable


----------



## Don Nguyen

Checking in if there are any other Arizonians out there who would like to carpool?


----------



## mc2442

I have a coworkers wedding on the 3rd, in Glendale of all places. Enjoy all!


----------



## TamanegiKin

mc2442 said:


> I have a coworkers wedding on the 3rd, in Glendale of all places. Enjoy all!



What's wrong with Glendale huh? :bat: haha just kidding.
Part of my childhood I grew up there. Weird place.


----------



## pete84

I would like to attend if there is space available. Please let me know, thank you!


----------



## mhlee

Saturday was chosen instead of Sunday so that members from Arizona could attend without having to drive in the middle of night back to Arizona for work on Monday. 

pete84 - there's definitely space. 

I'll post an update about numbers, etc., soon. 

Thanks.


----------



## JBroida

so whats the official plan now?


----------



## mhlee

JBroida said:


> so whats the official plan now?



Still Saturday, August 3, 2013. 

Sorry for the confusion, Jon. I just wanted to explain why Saturday was chosen.


----------



## JBroida

cool... just wanted to make sure it was on my calendar right... it is. Anyways, its almost 2:30am here, so i think its about time to crash


----------



## [email protected]

Mike- Thank you for hosting the gathering again this year.... maybe I can bring a variety of onigiri this year. Let me know if there is anything I can do to help! Looking forward to it.


----------



## mc2442

TamanegiKin said:


> What's wrong with Glendale huh? :bat: haha just kidding.
> Part of my childhood I grew up there. Weird place.



Never been there, so just by reputation. I love the song about it though.


----------



## TamanegiKin

mc2442 said:


> Never been there, so just by reputation. I love the song about it though.



That song was funny, raised a lot of brows around town.


----------



## mhlee

[email protected] said:


> Mike- Thank you for hosting the gathering again this year.... maybe I can bring a variety of onigiri this year. Let me know if there is anything I can do to help! Looking forward to it.



Sounds great!


----------



## mhlee

I would like to get a current headcount of attendees. 

If you are planning on attending, please respond in this thread with number of people attending. Guests are, of course, welcome. 

Thanks.


----------



## Anton

me, myself, I


----------



## unkajonet

I'll be there


----------



## TamanegiKin

Me +1.
Thanks Michael


----------



## JBroida

sara and i will be there


----------



## chuck239

I'll be there. MAYBE a +1... probably not.

-Chuck


----------



## Brad Gibson

I really want to go. If anyone from San Diego is going that I could carpool with please let me know!


----------



## pete84

mhlee said:


> pete84 - there's definitely space.



Awesome! Count me in, looking forward to meeting you guys in person! I'll bring something yummy


----------



## Don Nguyen

I'm not sure at the moment, but if I can make it it'll just be myself.


----------



## Brad Gibson

If any of the people from Arizona drive up on the 8 through San Diego lemme know I need a ride!


----------



## Don Nguyen

Looks like it's a no-go for me, unfortunately. Hopefully next year things work out better.


----------



## DevinT

Me and my son John may be able to come down for the day. A lot depends on my foot.

Hoss


----------



## jimbob

Unfortunately, the pacific ocean is hindering my attendance. I would have loved to handle some of the knives (kagekiyo especially), and meet some of you i suppose.


----------



## mhlee

jimbob said:


> Unfortunately, the pacific ocean is hindering my attendance.



Which is too bad. If you could attend, I would ask you to bring some Balmain Bugs, Moreton Bay Bugs or other slipper lobster (and, of course, pay you for them). I couldn't tell you which one I had, but the stir fried fresh slipper lobsters I had in Taiwan were one of best things I've ever had in my life.


----------



## Anton

DevinT said:


> Me and my son John may be able to come down for the day. A lot depends on my foot.
> 
> Hoss[/QUOTE
> 
> Would be great to meet you sir


----------



## DevinT

We are coming. My foot should fine.

Hoss


----------



## JBroida

looking forward to finally meeting you


----------



## DevinT

Thanks Michael for hosting the gathering. We are looking forward to meeting you guys/gals. We are working on a couple of knives to bring. We are going to talk knives until people pass out.

Love and respect

Hoss


----------



## mhlee

DevinT said:


> Thanks Michael for hosting the gathering. We are looking forward to meeting you guys/gals. We are working on a couple of knives to bring. We are going to talk knives until people pass out.
> 
> Love and respect
> 
> Hoss



This is why I do it. I'm glad you can attend.

So far, here are the attendees that have confirmed:

Anton
Unkajonet
TamanegiKin +1
Jon and Sara
Chuck239 and maybe +1
Tk59
Pete84
Devin Thomas and John Thomas

Chef Doom - Are you in?


----------



## DevinT

Did Brad G ever find a ride?

Hoss


----------



## Brad Gibson

I have not.


----------



## vinster

Hey Michael -- did you ever determine a start time? I dont think I can make it, but if it runs late enough, I might be able to swing by... if LA traffic cooperates.


----------



## mhlee

Because Devin is driving a rather long distance to get here, I would like to start around 1 p.m. or 2 p.m. so that Devin and others who are coming from longer distances have enough time to get here without rushing.

And, based on last year's WCG, it likely won't go past 7.


----------



## Mucho Bocho

Wow a dinner with Devin Thomas and Jon Brodia. heck I'd rather share a meal with them than Thomas keller any day. You guys are going to learn a lot. Please take pics, and list names this time. ok


----------



## Chef Doom

mhlee said:


> This is why I do it. I'm glad you can attend.
> 
> So far, here are the attendees that have confirmed:
> 
> Anton
> Unkajonet
> TamanegiKin +1
> Jon and Sara
> Chuck239 and maybe +1
> Tk59
> Pete84
> Devin Thomas and John Thomas
> 
> Chef Doom - Are you in?



Sorry for the late reply. I'm definitely in. Looking forward to it. Thanks for hosting the event.


----------



## JBroida

sweet... looking forward to hanging out tomorrow.


----------



## mhlee

And so it starts . . .


----------



## TamanegiKin

Oh man, can't wait!


----------



## TamanegiKin

Hope you guys like beer.


----------



## Anton

i got some Bourbon, anyone?


----------



## Brad Gibson

St bernadus and rodenbach. Dang guys! Have a good time and take a lot of pics! I couldn't find a ride so ill have to live through your camera lens! Have fun everyone and travel safe!


----------



## [email protected]

mike, thank yo so much for hosting us today. it was really a fun and memorable time  we are all lucky to have you - you bring this community together!


----------



## JBroida

some pics from todays gathering...


----------



## jimbob

You. Bastards. Jealous.


----------



## unkajonet

Thanks Mike for hosting WCG again this year. It was a great time!


----------



## Seth

ecg has better knives; wcg has better food.... looks like a good time and the food seriously looks great.


----------



## chuck239

Haha, better knives.... Whatever you have to tell yourself to sleep at night....

Michael, thanks again for hosting. It was great to see everyone again.

-Chuck


----------



## Zwiefel

Awesome.


----------



## Anton

There were good knives, we just didn't put them out


----------



## JBroida

yeah... there were kramers, burkes, devins, etc. as well as a bunch of great japanese knives. I think we had that part covered well.


----------



## Chuckles

No avoiding the east coast west coast rivalry. Start working on your rhymes guys. 

Looks like a great time.


----------



## Seth

Oh yeah....well we had Mari and Vincent....and Rick...and maybe a Gesshin, I'm not sure. I don't sleep well. You all look so cool and west-coasty. Someday there should be an international conference for KKF.

Jon - those are some of the new line? The ones were you blush on the video? They look like very cool knives.


----------



## Zwiefel

Sounds like we need a mid-west gathering to me.....


----------



## JBroida

yeah... we had some of the new line there... i have my personal one and also one of the other people had a 270mm blue #1 kiritsuke-shaped wa-gyuto


----------



## tk59

Knives... Everyone should cut with a Gesshin Kagekiyo. Amazing cutters those. I can't wait to hear how they hold up to some hard use. I wasn't sold on the handles at first but now, I must have one. That said, there were a lot of knife rolls but not that many came out. I, myself, brought over a dozen but only two made it out. I didn't want to produce so much waste but next time, I'm bringing a case of sacrificial big-a$$ onions and potatoes then as for forgiveness.


----------



## TamanegiKin

I had a great time hanging out with the crew yesterday. 
Thanks again Michael!


----------



## tk59

Oh and big thanks to Michael for hosting again! (I hope you enjoy the olives! My daughter just reamed me for forgetting them.) :O


----------



## JBroida

indeed... Michael was a great host, and the pork was even better this year


----------



## Johnny.B.Good

Thanks for the pictures, Jon.

Looks like it was a great time!


----------



## mhlee

tk59 said:


> Knives... Everyone should cut with a Gesshin Kagekiyo. Amazing cutters those. I can't wait to hear how they hold up to some hard use. I wasn't sold on the handles at first but now, I must have one. That said, there were a lot of knife rolls but not that many came out. I, myself, brought over a dozen but only two made it out. I didn't want to produce so much waste but next time, I'm bringing a case of sacrificial big-a$$ onions and potatoes then as for forgiveness.



Just ask. I had a five pound bag of potatoes that I would have been to offer to be sacrificed to the Kagekiyo. 

And, sorry for the small onions. I'll look for extra large ones next time.


----------



## mhlee

tk59 said:


> Oh and big thanks to Michael for hosting again! (I hope you enjoy the olives! My daughter just reamed me for forgetting them.) :O



Shall I mail them down to you?


----------



## mhlee

JBroida said:


> . . . and the pork was even better this year



That's the most important thing that mattered! :justkidding:

I was glad to see everyone again and to have been able to host it again this year. Thank you all for being, first and foremost, _*generous*_ guests. 

And, that Kagekiyo? Yeah. It's kind of awesome.


----------



## mc2442

I missed the gathering for a coworkers wedding, but due to the high praise I ordered a Kagekiyo (stainless) to try out. Will let you know what I think.


----------



## mhlee

TamanegiKin said:


> I had a great time hanging out with the crew yesterday.
> Thanks again Michael!



Thank YOU for bringing so many interesting beers!


----------



## Dave Martell

WCG was today?!? You lucky dogs you! Sure explains why it's so quiet here....


----------



## tk59

mc2442 said:


> I missed the gathering for a coworkers wedding, but due to the high praise I ordered a Kagekiyo (stainless) to try out. Will let you know what I think.


I'm dying to know what you find. The stainless ones that Jon brought were WICKED thin behind the edge, moreso than the knives we all got to try out and those were fantastic cutters.


----------



## sachem allison

tk59 said:


> Knives... Everyone should cut with a Gesshin Kagekiyo. Amazing cutters those. I can't wait to hear how they hold up to some hard use. I wasn't sold on the handles at first but now, I must have one. That said, there were a lot of knife rolls but not that many came out. I, myself, brought over a dozen but only two made it out. I didn't want to produce so much waste but next time, I'm bringing a case of sacrificial big-a$$ onions and potatoes then as for forgiveness.



i have never seen TK gush before.lol


----------



## chuck239

He used 2 seperate knives with some time in between. The second one was Jon's. After about 5 slices into an onion he just stopped, wiped the knife off, set it down and said something about needing one... The knife is pretty damn crazy. Already planning on a second one for myself.

-Chuck


----------



## TamanegiKin

mhlee said:


> Thank YOU for bringing so many interesting beers!



It was my pleasure.

@Chuck 
I used your Kagekiyo on half an onion and knew right away that I wanted one. 
In the past I've never really been drawn to kiritsuke shaped gyutos but the way this one has shinogi lines and is beveled from the spine down to the tip looks absolutely gorgeous. Thanks for sharing


----------



## Chuckles

I just tried the Kagekiyo 270 kirisuke-ish gyuto the other day. Really an amazing knife. It will be interesting to see if you will be able to keep them in stock Jon.


----------



## JBroida

that will be the tough part.


----------



## cookinstuff

I thought I wanted the blue 240 gyuto, but looking at them side by side on the table, I think I want the ginsanko. Looking at the photos on JKI I like the blue, any opinions on someone who has used both as to what they enjoy? I keep hearing they slice onions very nice. I don't need a stainless knife, just a nice cutting knife, and they seem to have slightly different profiles.


----------



## tk59

sachem allison said:


> i have never seen TK gush before.lol


That's because I generally don't, lol. Last time I felt this way about a knife was the Gengetsu line and I like the profile on these guys even better. I really want to cut with these two lines side-by-side and check out which cuts better but I'm almost certain that these new knives are a touch nicer to use.


----------



## mc2442

tk59 said:


> I'm dying to know what you find. The stainless ones that Jon brought were WICKED thin behind the edge, moreso than the knives we all got to try out and those were fantastic cutters.



Picked it up from the post office today, but did not get home until 9, so no playing with it tonight. As always, it was accompanied a nice note from Sara. I will have to get a bunch of veggies for this weekend to try it out. Sent a knife out to knyfeknerd for PIF that I have not been using, so one in one out.

Just a couple initial thoughts on it. First, it is a very attractive knife. I will try to catch it on camera, but I seem to suck at photography, so we will have to see how it turns out. The two tone handle works well together, and love the way the light reflects off the different textures on the blade. The other was the size. I am use to westerns, so the blade length is different. And I am use to my ITK for height, and did not realize it is actually longer than 240. It has good knuckle clearance, however, and feels like it should be very nimble to use. As TK mentioned, it seems very thin behind the edge.

I will have to see how it cuts this weekend, but I am sure I will be very happy with the purchase.


----------



## tk59

REALLY?!! 9 pm and you aren't cutting anything?! You're killin' me! :knife:


----------



## mc2442

Plan on making a big pot of chicken soup on Saturday to let me cut a bunch of different types of veggies. Probably get a decent amount of extra to play with. You know, to support the farmers.

I do keep handling it, testing balance, etc. Definitely a blade forward balance using a normal pinch grip, which I like. Very comfortable in the hand.


----------



## mc2442

OK, at least cut up a cucumber for a snack. Absolutely fell through it. Some sticking, but not bad. Curious to see potatoes Saturday.


----------



## chuck239

Listen, I live in newport beach. Don't make me steal it and take it to work tomorrow to use next to my 270 blue kiritsuke shape gyuto...

-Chuck


----------



## tk59

LOL


----------



## mc2442

I will lock my doors and windows accordingly.


----------



## chuck239

Haha... just saying I can test it for you until you finally get around to using it. haha Let me know your thoughts on the knife tomorrow! Excited to hear another opinion. Which knife and size did you get?

-Chuck


----------



## tk59

Didn't Jon just have the 240 size in stock?


----------



## mc2442

It is the 240. Just to be clear on before, it is a bit smaller than I thought it would be, due to being use to westerns and the higher/bigger DT ITK and others.

That being said, this thing cuts like a dream. Fell through anything I cut this morning: carrots, celery, green onions, potatoes, and cauliflower for the soup. Seemed a bit sticky the other night on the cucumber, but pretty normal this morning for what I am use to, maybe on the side of better release. Very nimble, no problem with knuckle clearance. Not really qualified to do a full review in detail, but first reaction is liking this knife a lot. OOTB edge is all I am using for a bit, no stropping or sharpening for quite a while based on this morning.
View attachment 17865

View attachment 17866

View attachment 17867

View attachment 17868


----------



## mc2442

Jon's website is probably better for pics


----------



## chuck239

Photos didn't work. Glad you liked it so far! I have been using mine at work every day since I got it. 

-Chuck


----------



## mc2442

They work for me. Let me see if I can go through another site for it.....don' do a lot of photos.


----------



## mc2442

Better?


----------



## tk59

I don't see the pics either. I would like to know what knives you might compare it to in terms of edge retention and food release, what kind of board you are using and whether you tend to do a lot of board striking while you're cutting. Thanks! edit: Those new pics work great!


----------



## mc2442

I would like to clearly state that I am a home, light user so edge retention type questions I will leave to others in a more intensive environment. I probably sharpen too much even as infrequently as I sharpen my own (sharpen others more often) 

As I mentioned that I am probably not qualified to do an in-depth review, but in comparison my main knife is a DT ITK 240mm AEL-B with petty companion, also use a Fowler gyuto (too flat for me, but makes a great slicer for flank steak, etc.), kono 270 white #2 (just gave to knifenerd to PIF), Tojiro 270 powered steel (first "real" knife). Of course others, a few paring, torijo bread knife and boning knife, others.

Still waiting on a Marko and a Mario which should give me a good comparison on release.

As far as boards to, have a Boardsmith for large volume stuff, and for small things I use epicurean composites....try not to hit the board that hard too often.


----------



## tk59

Nah. You're fine. I'm just hot under the collar to get one of these. I'm looking forward to any additional info/impressions you're willing to supply. :thumbsup:


----------



## mc2442

Too bad I am not still down in San Diego, would have been happy to lend it to you for a while.


----------

